# Notice to Helpers



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

Please be aware that this is a forum for new owners, inexperienced keepers and younger members to ask questions and be assured a helpful, polite and detailed answer. The aim here is to ensure that new keepers have the best advice and are able to keep their animals in the best care possible.

We will remove access for anyone who is unhelpful, condescending, argumentative, flames or is bitchy when answering questions. We also will not tolerate any language that is not child-friendly.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Bumping this, please remember why this section was created.

Also added the bits about younger members, keep chat and all language child friendly in this section.


----------

